# Building a casting platform for Low Tide Guide



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 3155


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice! Where did you get that LTG ruler? I need one of those for mine...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

TidalFly said:


> Nice! Where did you get that LTG ruler? I need one of those for mine...


Contact @LWalker on here. He can make you anything you need. Quality stuff, quick service.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice work, very nice. Can I ask a serious question? 
I have never understood the reason for casting platforms. 
Some are 12", some are 20" like yours. 
What is the deal with stepping up on a 12"-20" pedestal when one can cast off the deck? 
Does it make that much difference, 12"/20"/just having one?
Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Rollbar said:


> Nice work, very nice. Can I ask a serious question?
> I have never understood the reason for casting platforms.
> Some are 12", some are 20" like yours.
> What is the deal with stepping up on a 12"-20" pedestal when one can cast off the deck?
> ...


I'll start by saying this one is taller than avg.
It gets you up higher and gives you a better angle looking down into the water, allowing you to spot fish easier and further away. It helps the guy on the front of the boat be able to see the fish at the same distance as the guy poling the boat. I built this one 20" high because that's approx the height of the cooler that has been used until now. The disadvantage being, that when you're on the platform you have a larger silhouette and are more easily spotted by fish, sometimes it you have a fish spotted too close it helps to squat down and reduce your size/shadow. If I decide this one is too high, I can just trim the legs down to lower it.

Hope that helps.
LH


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok I understand and though so to some extent, thanks. Just couldn't fully connect as to why w/that short of elevation, and back in the day, we never had these types of accommodations and still caught plenty of fish. Thanks again, but I do want to build one to pole off of for the back of my skiff one day.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Rollbar said:


> I have never understood the reason for casting platforms.


Like LH says, its all about visibility. 

Also...if you are throwing fly, it also helps get you up off the deck so you aren't stepping on or around your line.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

LH, looks great! Need to get together so I can test it out for you.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Anytime you're ready. I had to solo it Saturday, went 3 for 4 on reds by the shrimp farm on spoon fly.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks really good! I love how it follows the lines of the hull. What are your plans for line management?

Some of my buddies like to use a cooler as a platform, but I find that my fly line always ends up in the water when I'm that high up. Do you have room in front of the platform to use a basket? I love the idea of a platform for visibility, but I think I would have to figure out something for my line.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks @bryson I was using a cooler for a while and wanted something with a little more real estate. Redfisher 18 is one of my favorite boats, with the beam/room you have on that Lappy you could probably build a really roomy platform. My boat is 74" wide at its widest point.

I left enough room in front for a large stripping bucket, and there is approx 13" down each side of the platform for walking around if needed fighting a fish. I plan on using my hip mounted stripping basket, but if it proves uncomfortable, I've thought about 2 different options, I'm going to either add swivel mounts for an arm to hold a bucket, on the rear side of the front legs to prevent snags, and so i can swap it to either side (my bro in law is a lefty). Or, option 2 mount a stripping basket to the front of the sissy bar (bar can be mounted front or back) that way if it's not needed I can just flip the bar around and then the basket is behind me and out of the way.
LH


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rollbar said:


> Ok I understand and though so to some extent, thanks. Just couldn't fully connect as to why w/that short of elevation, and back in the day, we never had these types of accommodations and still caught plenty of fish. Thanks again, but I do want to build one to pole off of for the back of my skiff one day.


The ratio is every foot higher you can see about ten feet further so yes, spotting a fish ten feet sooner is huge! 90% of poling skiffs have them for a reason!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The ratio is every foot higher you can see about ten feet further so yes, spotting a fish ten feet sooner is huge! 90% of poling skiffs have them for a reason!


Oh ok, never had it put to me that way-totally understand now, thank you.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use my Yeti, seems high enough. Use that Walmart laundry basket to manage line


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

Another benefit when you are higher, you also have a more vertical view into the water - less probability of missing fish (or anything else) because of glare, even when wearing polarized lenses. (says a guy whose balance is so bad he hates platforms).


----------

